

JavaScript Physics Engine - bauchidgw
http://code.google.com/p/box2dweb/

======
fuzzythinker
I open sourced my "toy" version of JavaScript physics engine just few days ago
too. It's not really for serious work, but may be (hopefully) simple and good
enough for beginning programmers to learn one way of starting such a project.
<https://github.com/fuzzthink/SPE.js>

~~~
aubergene
It looks good. Have you tested it with SVG? I've been using
<https://github.com/hrj/box2d-js>

~~~
fuzzythinker
Thanks! No, haven't had the time to do an SVG demo, but that shouldn't stop
anyone from doing so ;) Thanks for the link, didn't know about jquery.svg,
maybe I'll play around with that if I find the time or no one builds one
already.

------
paulirish
All the physics engines in JS are documented on the very valuable JSWiki:
<https://github.com/bebraw/jswiki/wiki/Physics-libraries>

------
wrs
Very nice, but where is this alleged AS3 to JavaScript converter? That sounds
quite useful!

~~~
mortenjorck
I've been (very) slowly porting an AS3 site to JS/jQ, mostly as a learning
experience, but I'd be quite interested in this as well.

------
progolferyo
The performance of the demo is awesome. Has anyone tried to do anything more
complicated and tested performance. Would be fun to make a js game from this.

~~~
AshleysBrain
TBH it's a small demo - I've heard while JS engines these days are fast, they
still struggle with complex physics simulations. I can't see any performance
details/improvements noted in this release - anyone got figures?

~~~
MrNibbles
Untrue, I used a port of Box2d (not this port, our own version) to build an
"HTML5" game for sony, see link - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AicnuLQxHoQ>

Unfortunately the game was taken down due to the Japan situation.
Understandable.

Under Safari i was able to simulate ~80 live physics objects in a high
collision environment at full frame render, bound to the DOM at 60fps on
reasonable hardware 6 months ago (safari still has the fastest DOM paint time
out there now).

Even when using Firefox 3.6 i could manage around 20 dynamic objects.

No CSS3 animation, just math and re-paints.

Javascript Math is not slow (at all), its generally the DOM/Canvas slowing you
down.

~~~
AshleysBrain
If you've ever used the C++ Box2D, you'll have been able to create _hundreds_
of objects just fine. 80 still isn't much!

~~~
MrNibbles
Of course! This is now nearly possible in Chrome/Safari/FF5, but the limiting
factor is still primarily re-paint time rather than the simulation itself.

~~~
AshleysBrain
Really? Even with FF5's hardware accelerated canvas?

------
pacomerh
Cool, how is this diferent from <http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
palish
Well... its demo is way cooler, for one. =)

Seriously, I'm having _way_ too much fun swinging this ball around and
smashing things. Package it up for $0.99 IMO.

Huzzah! <http://imageshack.us/f/839/towerofpower.jpg/>

~~~
Mithrandir
Here's a more permanent home for it.
<http://www.atomitware.tk/games/box2dwebdemo.html>

------
chrisdew
It's really flickery in Ubuntu 10.10 / Chrome/

~~~
enoren
FYI, I am on 11.04 / Chrome and do not see any flicker

